# Canned Hot Cherry Peppers



## Julie (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is my recipe, it is pretty similar put it also calls for garlic, I guess you could probably just leave the garlic out

Yield 5 pints

Ingredients:

2 lbs cherry peppers
4 cups white vinegar
1 1/2 cups water
1 - 4 tablespoon sugar (to taste)
1 1/3 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano per jar
1 - 2 garlic cloves per jar(whole or halved)
1 small bay leaf per jar
2 peppercorn per jars

Directions:

1 Sterilize 5 pint-sized canning jars, rings and lids by boiling them in a large pot for at least 10 minutes, making sure they are completely submerged.

2 Rinse the cherry peppers thoroughly under cool running water, removing any visible dirt or debris. Trim the stem from each pepper with a small, sharp knife. You do not need to actually remove the stem; simply cut it down to a manageable size.

3 Place the peppers into your sterilized jars. They should fill the jars most of the way, but don't forcibly stuff them inside. Add spices and garlic cloves to each jar.

4 Put the vinegar, water, sugar, salt and sugar into a saucepan. Bring these ingredients to a gentle simmer and allow them to cook until the sugar and salt completely dissolve, about 5 minutes.

5 Pour the vinegar mixture over the ingredients in each jar. Leave approximately 1/4 inch of air at the top of each jar. Wipe the rim of each jar with a paper towel, then put the lids and rings on the jars.

6 Process the jars in boiling water for at least 10 minutes. You should do this with a water bath canner if possible. If not, fill a large pot with hot water, add the jars (which should be standing upright and fully submerged with 1 inch of water over the top of the lids), cover and bring the water to a boil for at least 10 minutes.

7 Remove the jars from the hot water, allow them to cool, then check the seal by pressing on the top of each jar with a finger. If the top is slightly inverted and does not give when you press on it, the jar is properly sealed. Store properly sealed jars for several weeks before eating the peppers.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 11, 2014)

I am looking for a great recipe for canned cherry peppers. I plan to put up about 12 quarts. 

I had gotten a great recipe from jamesngalviston. I made several quarts of this and the family all lights up when I open a jar on grilled steak nights. He had PMed me the recipe, but I must have deleted it when I ran out of PM space. 

I would kill to get this recipe back. I notice that Jamesngalviston has not been active since march. I hope all is ok with him... 

Let me describe the recipe... 

It had Hot cherry peppers (of course), water, vinegar, sugar, black pepper corns, a bay leaf, and mustard seed. 

If anyone has this recipe, or one that you can highly recommend, I would be in your debt big time!


----------



## dralarms (Jun 11, 2014)

Why noy just pm james?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 11, 2014)

PM sent to you!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 11, 2014)

Julie, 

Thanks so much! 

Actually, I think that the recipe that james sent me did have some garlic in it.


----------

